
50,000 BlockTogether Subscribers Pushing Twitter CEO to Dump Alex Jones/Infowars - kitskid
https://medium.com/@shannoncoulter/how-to-get-alex-jones-off-twitter-once-and-for-all-51b14afc254
======
mhkool
I am not a big fan of Alex Jones, but... pushing somebody away from popular
platforms because a percentage of the users do not like him or her for
whatever reason is appalling. With this way of thinking the twitter account of
The Rolling Stones -- who have less followers than Alex Jones -- can also be
deleted quickly. Who is next?

